# Cant handle the Dexaprine, had enough !!



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Just bought 2 bottles of dexaprine a few weeks ago as Ive been hearing some good things about it, I started on one a day and after 2 days had to come off as i was feeling sick as a dog and throwing all my food up.*

*
I gave it a week rest to come round and thought id try it again at half a pill each morning, I managed to stay on it for 4 days this time feeling sick from the start but this morning on day 4 i threw up my protein shake and possibly 5 anavar and proviron which i cant afford to be doing.*

*
So that's it Ive tried it had enough of it an wont be trying it again, Got a bottle and three quarters left going cheap if anyones interested*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have some but this is my worry when using it, from all accounts it is a good Fatburner but if it makes you sick then it is not worth using.....


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes exactly what i thought, Its a shame realy as it had some good reviews, just not for me i guess.

Another thing is the appetite suppression it would be great to have a fat burner that doesn't kill your appetite so you can still get your quality food down


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

If your selling mate let me know?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh mate ive sent you a PM


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

El Toro have you tried a new product on the market called slim gum pmsl

Rumor has it that its pretty sh!t stuff but at least you'll be able to keep your grub down

£3 per pack... Link below

http://www.slimgum.co.uk/

No need to rep me bro


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

been using it the past 4 days in keto. I lose my appetite in ketosis anyway and usually feel sick for the first few days so not sure whether its that or the dexaprine. Not thrown up yet though so will continue using it and give it a chance. Seems like alot of people are been sick whilst using this product even on 1/2 caplet a day..

Edit: I am taking one caplet with breakfast pre workout and it does seem to give me a good amount of energy for the workout so not all doom and gloom


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

also interested in this if not sold

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Took a sample of dex the other day. Didn't feel much at all.

I must be numb to stims...


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Op- did u start with 1/2 caplet as recommended?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Just give it a try, i feel it's very similar to eca but without the jittery side effects.

Just a nice constant burn, then again we all have supps we don't get on with.



Pscarb said:


> i have some but this is my worry when using it, from all accounts it is a good Fatburner but if it makes you sick then it is not worth using.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VaughnTrue said:


> Op- did u start with 1/2 caplet as recommended?


he does mention in the post below when he started them again he did so with half a tab.



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just bought 2 bottles of dexaprine a few weeks ago as Ive been hearing some good things about it, I started on one a day and after 2 days had to come off as i was feeling sick as a dog and throwing all my food up.
> 
> I gave it a week rest to come round and thought id *try it again at half a pill each morning*, I managed to stay on it for 4 days this time feeling sick from the start but this morning on day 4 i threw up my protein shake and possibly 5 anavar and proviron which i cant afford to be doing.
> 
> So that's it Ive tried it had enough of it an wont be trying it again, Got a bottle and three quarters left going cheap if anyones interested





Dazzza said:


> Just give it a try, i feel it's very similar to eca but without the jittery side effects.
> 
> Just a nice constant burn, then again we all have supps we don't get on with.


i have done mate and could not get on with it...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a shame, for those that do it's a great product.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

They should rename these pills to Bulimic Man

On the bright side they will make you loose weight if your chucking up, plus you dont need to make yourself sick by sticking your fingers down your throat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dazzza said:


> That's a shame, for those that do it's a great product.


this is what i hear many i know use them with good results, but for me having zero appetite is not good not good at all


----------



## stebro (Sep 26, 2011)

Started these this mornin jumpd straight in n had a full tab felt like i was gona b sick once or twice in the first hour then wore off. Felt wired off it but wen got in the gym strenght had totaly gone strugled lifting less than what i normaly do wtf


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Took a sample of dex the other day. Didn't feel much at all.
> 
> I must be numb to stims...


One of the issues here is that if you are using a pre-workout stim like Jack3D regularly then as this contains 1,3 DMAA you may well have down-regulated the Alpha receptors in your cells and therefore the Dex is going to have a lesser effect.


----------



## shaun220 (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought this last week, on my fourth day now and haven't really felt any sides, I take one in the morning around 6.45 A.M and have a nice steady energy release throughout the day, no crashes and no side effects, no noticeable losses yet though :/


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

shaun220 said:


> I bought this last week, on my fourth day now and haven't really felt any sides, I take one in the morning around 6.45 A.M and have a nice steady energy release throughout the day, no crashes and no side effects, no noticeable losses yet though :/


Can you still munch on your clean diet though, nutrition needs to be banged in when cutting or you'll loose muscle mass?


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm about to order Dexaprine hopefully it doesn't make me sick I might switch to elite nutrition ultimate weight loss stack if it does


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

1968 chevelle said:


> I'm about to order Dexaprine hopefully it doesn't make me sick I might switch to elite nutrition ultimate weight loss stack if it does


built it up over a couple of days, start with 1/2 tab in the morning, then 1/2 tab morning and afternoon. See the dexaprine review for more:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds like it gets rid of a good few calories, albeit through the act of vomiting but hey ho, few ways to skin a cat


----------

